# RTV900 problems HELP Please



## thearizonarancher (Jan 31, 2016)

Hello.

My 2006 kubota RTV900 will not turn over. This is a long story so please read so that you can see what is happenning.

The RTV900 was parked in the barn for about a month. Went to start it, nothing. Replaced the battery with a red top gell battery. Nothing.

Then, I perused some forums and most seemed to say it was probably a starter, Finally got the correct starter (Denso replacement) and I have installed it. It will not turn over, BUT, the lights work and the dash works. When I turn the key something clicks on the passenger side of the RTV - a gear extends. THAT's it! Any thoughts would really be appreciated! 

Thanks Stu


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Stu,

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

Probably a defective safety switch, or a bad ground connection. Check it out.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

There is a safety switch on the side of the housing for the range gear arm, check to be sure that switch is functional.

If you go to Kubota.com and follow the prompts, they will take you to a series of parts diagrams for the RTV900, you want to look at slide B10501 to identify the safety switches, and then to slide D2100 to identify the range control gear arm housing.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Stu,

Have you checked that the engine will turn over by hand (not froze up)?


----------



## thearizonarancher (Jan 31, 2016)

*Will Check*

I drove the RTV there and turned it off so I feel there is no reason to think that the RTV would make be frozen. I will start checking the safety switches. Don't know how to turn it over by hand! Many thanks! Stu


----------

